# [SOLVED] windows 98 ethernet connection troubles



## norin (Dec 28, 2004)

ok, i've searched TSF and other sites, and am having troubles.

i have an old IBM ThinkPad 760XD Laptop, with a modem connection and an ethernet connetion, sadly no USB port, otherwise i would be ok.

so, my problem is this. the OS is windows 98, i need to connect to the internet via ethernet, i have the laptop plugged into the router which is plugged into the modem, hooked to the wall, i am not using a proxy or switch.

if i plug the ethernet cord ( the one i'm using for the lap top into another device, the connection works, however for the lap top the connection does not work.

i have done the following mentioned in a few other threads:



> IPCONFIG /ALL >c:\ipconfig.txt


and here is the results:



> Windows 98 IP Configuration
> 
> Host Name..........: USER
> DNS Servers.........:
> ...


the above was hand written, as it does not have a USB Drive or an internet connection 'twas the only way to get it onto TSF.

any idea how i can get an internet connection via ethernet?

let me know if there is anything else i can provide for help.

EDIT: i have also done the following suggested by af3 on another thread here at TSF:



af3 said:


> Step 1: Check for Microsoft Networks & TCP/IP
> Go to Start > Settings > Control Panel.
> Double-click the Network Control Panel.
> On the Configuration tab, scroll down the list of network components that are installed.
> ...


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: windows 98 ethernet connection troubles*

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *devmgmt.msc*

Please respond to *all* the following steps.


Under *Network adapters*, please tell me all the devices listed. 
Are there any devices under *Network adapters* that have a red x displayed?
Also, are there any devices anywhere in the *Device Manager* display with yellow *?* or *!* displayed?


----------



## norin (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: windows 98 ethernet connection troubles*



johnwill said:


> Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *devmgmt.msc*
> 
> for some reason going to start > run (no win key  ) then typing devmgmt.msc i get an error, however i pull up the device manager from right clicking my computer > properties > device manager
> 
> ...


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: windows 98 ethernet connection troubles*

The Ethernet hardware is not being recognized by Windows, this is normally due to it being disabled in the BIOS or defective.

If this unit has a PCMCIA slot, you can use a PCMCIA Ethernet card.


----------



## norin (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: windows 98 ethernet connection troubles*

no sir does not have a PCMCIA slot, nor does it even have a USB port.  it's that old lol.

the following GIF animation is quite similar to my laptop, only differences are the keyboard and monitor do now seperate from the internal organs and i only have one giant serial port ( about 4 to 5 inches long ) in the back, protected by a sliding door.


----------



## norin (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: windows 98 ethernet connection troubles*

*UPDATE*

i have gone thru what i believe was the BIOS, if it was lol it was a bios liek i had never seen before, very limited in options, really didn't allow me to tweak much more than the date and time. but i did a pre OS start test on the system components, i.e. memory, display, audio, mobo, PCMCIA, which sorry i do have that i guess, i did a google image search and only came up with those card things u plug in the side of laptops to get internet access but don't have one that i see in the side of the computer tho. odd.

and as u can see from my post above i was having an issue with the PCMCIA in the network adapters section of the Device Manager.

however after doing a pre OS system check, the two Texus Instrument entries i listed before as having the yellow exclamation point or question mark had gone away, evidently those are up and running properly now, however, the multimedia sound and video device entry is still in question, and since the 2 Texus Instrument entries are up and running my COM1, which i believe to be the dial-up modem has gone down for some reason, which is fine with me if it's dial-up only, i don't use / need dial-up 56k :4-thatsba lol

so i'll connect this to the ethernet and will update to see if she works or not 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------​
UPDATE #2

no luck still. :sigh:

any other ideas?


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: windows 98 ethernet connection troubles*

That looks about as old as my Windows 3.1 laptop, it does not even have a mouse pad.

Anyway, have you tried opening ports?


----------



## norin (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: windows 98 ethernet connection troubles*

lol u r right about the lack of a mouse pad, however it does have this nifty red dot thing wedged between the [ G ] [ H ] and [ B ] keys  it allows you to moved the mouse that way, silly ingenuity of Thinkpad, kinda cool but kinda lame all rolled into one. on the plus side ( for it's time period ) it has a PS/2 input for a mouse.

and no i have not tried opening ports, partly on the fact that i do not know how to  :4-dontkno


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: windows 98 ethernet connection troubles*

go here and find your router then go to it's IP and open some ports


----------



## norin (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: windows 98 ethernet connection troubles*

the router is fine, as i have my main computer, which i connect to the internet to get onto TSF with, and also have my PS3 connected via wireless also, i have a rather complex setup lol but it works i know for a fact it works, both wired and wirelessly it works.

with the laptop i'm trying to connect with a wired connection via ethernet, it does not have wireless unfortunately, nor does it have a usb port so i can't buy a wireless usb thumbdrive thing and hope for Inet connection there 

unfortunately i do not have a restore CD for the laptop, which i got from a friend, and he does not have the CD either. if i had said CD i could restore it and i'm pretty sure i'd be able to connect then. but no such luck, atleast not yet, i have started another thread a few days ago asking for help with finding a restore CD or a .iso image of that restore CD i can burn to disk and have at it.

the laptop is a IBM ThinkPad 760 XD with Windows 98 OS. there is a sticker on the bottom that gives a model number or serial number it looks like:

TYPE 9546-U9E
S/N 78-BKLW5 97/05

here is also the link to my original thread asking for help with the restore CD 

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f108/ibm-thinkpad-760xd-need-help-restoring-os-drivers-370712.html

so if someone could hook me up with a restore CD or with info on how to connect my win98 laptop to the Inet via ethernet i would be much greatful


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: windows 98 ethernet connection troubles*

Are you sure you can only use Ethernet? maybe you're using the wrong cable, try using a telephone cable and connect via dial-up


----------



## norin (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: windows 98 ethernet connection troubles*

i do not have a lan line


----------



## norin (Dec 28, 2004)

this issue has been solved  there were some contacts needed cleaning, as being an old machine and sitting around for some years at my friends house it has gotten quite grimy


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: windows 98 ethernet connection troubles*

Well then mark the thread as solved please


----------

